# Please help me steer my wheelies



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I mostly ride down fun twisty jumpy trails, and then go back up via dirt road. To make the climbs more interesting I've been working on wheelies. I have the basics figured out now, and I can go in a straight line for a while, but eventually I have to put the front wheel down, change direction, and start another wheelie.

I know it's possible to steer a wheelie, but I haven't got a clue how to do it. I was hoping that I'd just discover the technique if I just practiced enough, but that hasn't happened yet. I have the straight-line stuff dialed, but how the heck do you change direction while pedaling a wheelie? 

Thanks!

(BTW, I searched for existing wheelie threads, but didn't find anything about steering.)


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Does your front wheel spin freely?
...and I'm assuming you are riding a balanced wheelie and not accelerating all the way through it.
Usually if you just "steer" the gyro effect of the front wheel will change your direction. The bike will lean a tiny bit, but you should remain mostly upright. It does take some practice, and it's easier on a slight upgrade (which I think you've discovered). Also, if you just take a single hard pedal stroke that will change your direction a little, too, like when a quick correction is needed. Lastly, try starting your wheelie in a turn and straightening out - you'll get the feel of what the back tire is doing.

-F


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll try starting in a turn, that's an interesting idea. 

Front wheel spins fine, I have fresh bearings and zero pad contact. I've tried steering it, but it doesn't have any effect as far as I can tell. Plus I've seen people (on video) ride until the front wheel stops and then keep on going, around bends and all.

And yes I've found that an incline helps, although I'm starting to get the hang of using the back brake for speed control instead. 

How does a hard pedal stroke cause a change of direction?


----------



## wheelierider1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread...
Use your legs while pedaling to initiate a turn. If you want to turn left, point your left knee away from the bike while riding a wheelie and still pedaling. To turn right, throw your right leg off to the right side away from the bike, again while still pedaling. Clipped in isn't recommended. If you can ride figure 8's, you've become a wheelie master. Not only will this technique work for turning, but it will help you to steer a straight line. Narrow high psi tires are easier to turn than wide, low pressure tires.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. A week or two after I wrote this I figured out how to steer while standing up, but I've had no luck steering while seated. I'll try holding my knees out...


----------



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

wheelierider1 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread...
> Use your legs while pedaling to initiate a turn. If you want to turn left, point your left knee away from the bike while riding a wheelie and still pedaling. To turn right, throw your right leg off to the right side away from the bike, again while still pedaling. Clipped in isn't recommended. If you can ride figure 8's, you've become a wheelie master. Not only will this technique work for turning, but it will help you to steer a straight line. Narrow high psi tires are easier to turn than wide, low pressure tires.


This comment has a lot of good info. 
- to learn, higher tire pressures are easier in general for riding wheelies. 
- easier with flat pedals, not clipped in. This is especially true if you are trying to turn while riding a wheelie.

I would add that while it's great to learn to ride wheelies on a slight incline. I'm not so sure this would be true for trying to turn while riding a wheelie. Start riding wheelies on flat ground or slight declines since you have the basic wheelie down. For me, I notice it is much easier to turn with flat pedals since I cal roll my foot out to the side to both keep my balance and control turns. I'm rarely in that perfect wheelie state so I'm often tapping the brake or pedaling harder, but I can keep it going for blocks and can make turns around corners. Sadly, my hopes of someday mastering the manual is not going so well.


----------



## jds2835 (May 22, 2011)

Are you using the rear brake to control the wheelie? Mastering the rear brake and balance point will help with steering because you can stop and recover also taking your feet off the pedals if necessary for side to side balance. I like to turn my bars 90 degrees to the right and practice one handed.


----------

